# صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&#157



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

*صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&#157*


----------



## blackguitar (21 أبريل 2006)

*صور جميله يا مينو فعلا *


*ربنا يباركك *

*سبحان الله بجد*

*ينقل لمنتدى الصور*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

شكرا بولا على مرورك


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا مينو على الصور الجميلة*

*لكن أنا مش عارفة مين السيدة دى ؟ ياريت تقولى قصتها ..*

*ربنا يعوضك*
​


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ياسبحان الله 

مرسي يااخي على الصور  


ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسى


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على الصور والظاهرة دي اسمها Stigmata وعايزين رأي الكنيسة فيها


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hany2005 (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&#157*

شكرا لك على هذة الصور..... لكن من هذة السيدة ... وما حكايتها ...
  لو فى تفصيل أكثر  مكتوب يكون أفضل... وشكرا


----------



## vetaa (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

*واضح ام الموضوع قديم من 2006
لكن فعلا مين دى؟ واية حكايه الجراح دى؟
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

امراءة متزوجة كل مدة بتخطف 
من جسمها
وتظهر الجراح 
وايضا تنزف يداها زيت لمدة يومين ثلاثة
وقد ساهمت بشفاء بابا روما من مرض قبل وفاته  بكم سنة
قابلتها بلبنان عندما زارت القناة المسيحية  تلي ليميور


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

المجد للرب
شكرا للصور الجميله
الرب يباركك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

جميله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

*ميرررسى جدااا *
_*الصور رائعة*_
_*و كأن المسيح عايز يقولها جربتى الالام اللى دقتها علشان البشرية كلها*_
_*او ممكن تكون هى طلبت الطلب ده شخصيا*_​ 
_*فى قديسة طلبت الطلب ده من رب المجد قبل كده*_​ 

_*ميررررسى للموضوع*_
_*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

انا الموضوع ده سمعته قبل كده
ولكني مش مصدقاه
الكتاب المقدس بيقول
امتحنوا الارواح
ممكن يكون روح شرير عليها
وهو اللي بيعمل كده
اشمعني بيظهر علي واحده متزوجه
ماظهرش ليه علي راهب او اي شخص بتول


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*




netta قال:


> انا الموضوع ده سمعته قبل كده
> ولكني مش مصدقاه
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول
> امتحنوا الارواح
> ...



*بغض النظر عن كوني مقتنعه او لا *

*الا اني حابه اقول شي *

*كونها متزوجه او لا ما الو اي علاقه *

*عندك القديسه ريتا كمان كانت متزوجه وربنا اراد انها تكون من قديسيه*

*وفي وحده تانيه من مصر (( **الاســـم : ساميه يوسف باسليوس )) **الفيديو شفتو من زمان وكنت نسيت الاسم بس دورت عليه بالنت ولقيتو 


* *كان معها السرطان في صدرها والعدرا عملت الها عمليه *

*وصار ينزل من ايديها الزيت قدام الكل بالكنيسه وصارو ياخدو الزيت من ايديها وهو عمينزل وعرضو كمان على فكره السرطان اللي اتشال من صدرها وعرضو الشاش اللي كان عليه الدم بعلامات الصليب*

*وكانت كمان متزوجه هل هيي كمان كان عليها روح شرير*

*انا مش مع ان نصدق كل شي بس بنفس الوقت لما نشك بموضوع نشك فيه لاسباب مقنعه*

*مش لان هي متزوجه او عزبا*


*ما تزعلي من ردي ع فكره انا كمان ما بقتنع كتير بهيك امور لكن تحفظي بس كان على فكرة لانها متزوجه *

​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*



besm alslib قال:


> *بغض النظر عن كوني مقتنعه او لا *​
> 
> *الا اني حابه اقول شي *​
> *كونها متزوجه او لا ما الو اي علاقه *​
> ...


 
نوووووووووووووووووو
صدقيني انا باؤمن بالمعجزات طبعا
والست اللي قولتي عليها في مصر
دي من بور سعيد اناعارفه قصتها قوي وشفتها
واخت من الزيت كمان
ودي معجزه ان السيد المسيح شفاها
وايديها فعلا نزلت زيت لاثبات المعجزه
ولكن السييده الي كل سنه يظهر عليها 
جراحات المسيج من ايديها ورجليها ومطرح اكليل الشوك
وكمان كل سنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واللي كنت اقصده انها متزوجه 
 ممكن تكون ست بركه وقديسه
ماقولتش حاجه 
بس مش لدرجه القداسه والطهاره
اللي جراحات المسيح تظهر عليها
انا كنت اقصد اي سخص بتول 
بس عاوزه الصراحه 
انا برضه مش قادره اصدق ان جراجات السيد
المسيح تظهر علي اي انسان رجل او امرأه
طيب ربنا قادر يظهر جرحاته علي صوره او تمثال للسيد المسيح
زي ما حصلت كتير قبل كده


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

ربنا يباركك باسم الصليب
انا عمري ما ازعل منك حبيبتي
انا مبسوطه ان احنا بنتناقش
وطبعا كل شخص وله رايه
انا رديت عليك هنا عشان بروفايلك مقفول


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&#157*

*مش هقدر اعلق على كلامك لاني انا نفسي ما باؤمن كتير بهيك اشيا *

*لان عنا فعلا كان في وحده كانت عملت هيك مره بس كشفوا فورا*

*لهيك بقصة ميرنا انا محتاره لان لو كذب كانو كمان كشفوها *

*لان عنا بيدققو كتير على هالامور بس الرب وحده اللي بيعرف

لقيت هالفيديو قلت جيبو  *​

[YOUTUBE]cx6V6uN01SM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&#157*



besm alslib قال:


> *مش هقدر اعلق على كلامك لاني انا نفسي ما باؤمن كتير بهيك اشيا *​
> 
> *لان عنا فعلا كان في وحده كانت عملت هيك مره بس كشفوا فورا*​
> *لهيك بقصة ميرنا انا محتاره لان لو كذب كانو كمان كشفوها *​
> ...


 
ميرسي علي الفيديو ياقمره
ها اشوفه وبعدين ابعت لك  التعليق


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*




netta قال:


> ربنا يباركك باسم الصليب
> انا عمري ما ازعل منك حبيبتي
> انا مبسوطه ان احنا بنتناقش
> وطبعا كل شخص وله رايه
> انا رديت عليك هنا عشان بروفايلك مقفول




*بعتلك طلب صداقه عشان يبقى بروفايلي مفتوح ههههههههه*

*و طبعا ليكي الحريه تقبلي الطلب او لا *
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

*قصة ميرنا الأخرس قصة حقيقية
والشيطان مش هيعمل شئ يثبت به ايمان الكثيرين
وميرنا تظهر لها العدرا وتعطيها رسائل وتدخل فى اختطاف ويراها الكثيرين
وجاءت لزيارة البابا شنودة وتصورت معه​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

ميرسي ياغاليه علي الفيديو
انا شفته 
بس بجد مش عارفه اكتب اي تعليق
ممكن وكل شئ جايز
وحاسه اني مصدقه 
واكيد ربنا ليه حكمه في كده


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*




netta قال:


> ميرسي ياغاليه علي الفيديو
> انا شفته
> بس بجد مش عارفه اكتب اي تعليق
> ممكن وكل شئ جايز
> ...




*على فكره انا حطيتو كتوضيح *

* انما انا نفسي مش بصدق اي شي بسمعه *

* بتعرفي عنا قبل ما اجي عالمانيا كان في بنت *

* قالو عنها كمان ان ظهر عليها جروح السيد المسيح وكانت بتتالم وهيك بالاخر اكتشفو انها خدعه*

* وانها واشمه مكان الجراحات وحذرو الكل منها*

* بس ميرنا بالعكس اللي صار الكل بيحكي عنها *

* وعلى فكره كمان زمان كنت شوفت فيديو تاني لبنت اشوريه من العراق كمان كان بيحصل معها نفس الشي*

* بس للاسف اللي صار بالعراق خلا الامر معتم عليه *

* بس انا شفتها بالفيديو وهي كمان بيحصل معاها نفس اللي بيحصل مع ميرنا *
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*



besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره انا حطيتو كتوضيح *​
> 
> *انما انا نفسي مش بصدق اي شي بسمعه *​
> *بتعرفي عنا قبل ما اجي عالمانيا كان في بنت *​
> ...


 
بجد انا نفسي اصدقها بعد ما شوفت الفيديو
بس اللي الواحد بيشوفه وبيسمع عنه اليومين دول
خلاني افقد الثقه في اي حاجه اسمعها او اشوفها
زي ما انتي قولتي في واحده زيها طلعت كذابه او افعال شيطان
بجد الموضوع ده شغلني جدا وفي منتهي الحيره 
مش عارفه اصدق ولا لآء


----------



## besm alslib (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*




netta قال:


> بجد انا نفسي اصدقها بعد ما شوفت الفيديو
> بس اللي الواحد بيشوفه وبيسمع عنه اليومين دول
> خلاني افقد الثقه في اي حاجه اسمعها او اشوفها
> زي ما انتي قولتي في واحده زيها طلعت كذابه او افعال شيطان
> ...



*هو اكيد فيك منهم بيكذبو بس بنفس الوقت العجايب دي بتصير فعلا*

*وعشان كده اساسا في ناس بتحاول تقلدها *

*بس اعتقد ان الموثقين يعني على سبيل المثال*

*الغاليه مونيكا بتقول انها جت لعند البابا *

*فاكيد يعني البطركيه هتتاكد من موضوعها قبل ما تستقبلها *

*بالاضافه الى ان الكاتدرائيات بسوريا كمان بتدقق في الامور دي كتيررر اوي*

*لان عنا الاعلام بيعرضها لما بتحصل *

*يعني تعرفي انه كان في خبر عن برنامج الشرطه في خدمة الشعب وهو برنامج على القناة الفضائيه السوريه موثق *

*وبيجي مره كل اسبوع عرضو فيه قصة اعجوبة صيد نايا الراجل اللي قطعو جسمه الحراميه والعدرا هي اللي ظهرتله ووصلت اشلائه ببعضها *

*عشان كده بيهتمو جدا بالامور وما بيسمحلو انها تكون كذبه 

بس بكل الاحوال لازم نكون حذين لان في البعض فعلا بيحاولو يقلدو هالاعاجيب

لحتى يكسبو شهره او لاسباب تانيه ما بعرف ممكن تكون ايه
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*

اولا ميرسى يامينو لتعب محبتك 

بس انا اسفه انا مش مصدقه الكلام دا ولا مقتنعه بيه اولا الجرح اللى فى وشها دا جرح عادى خالص ممكن يحصل لاى حد بسبب اى صدمه او احتكاك بجدار خشن او اى حاجه
وانا سألت اب اعترافى فى الموضوع دا واكدلى ان كل الكلام دا مش حقيقى حتى سورى فى الكلمه قالى دا عبط مننا احنا اننا مانصدق نسمع على اى اشاعه ونصدقها ونجرى وراها

عارف لو كان اى حد ممكن يستحمل واحد من المليون من الم المسيح ماكانش ربنا تعب نفسه علشانا وجه وكان ممكن اى حد يتصلب بعد العذاب دا

لكن اللى حصل للرب مستحيل حد يستحمله ولا يجربه

حكايه اختنا دى يجوز اشاعات ويجوز فبركه صور ويجوز مرض معين ويجوز ........... ويجوز

لكن توصل لدرجه اننا نقول عليها الام المسيح فلا والف لا واعذرونى بلاش نصدق كل الاشاعات ونجرى وراء اوهام خلوا ايمانا قوى وبلاش نشوهوا

واسفه كمان بس دى وجهه نظرى وقبل ماتكون وجهه نظرى فهى وجهه نظر اب اعترافى اللى درس فى الكليه الاكلريكيه فى عهد قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس وعلى يد العلامه العظيم انبا اغريغوريوس وكمان كان الاربع سنين بيطلع الاول على الدفعه كلها وغير كدا وكدا دايما بيبحث ويقرأ كثيرا


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*



besm alslib قال:


> *هو اكيد فيك منهم بيكذبو بس بنفس الوقت العجايب دي بتصير فعلا*
> 
> *وعشان كده اساسا في ناس بتحاول تقلدها *
> 
> ...



ميرسي باسم الصليب 
لشرحك للموضوع
ايوه هي راحت للبابا شنوده ولكن 
لا البابا ولا الكاتدرائيه ولا الكنيسه نفسها
في مصر ذكرت الموضوع ده في اي مناسبه
وانا لما سألت اب اعترافي قالي مش كل حاجه 
ها نصدقها وقالي ممكن الشيطان 
بحيله يقدر يضل الناس بطرق كتيره
ولو امكن المختارين
اصل بصراحه مين في الدنيا يقدر يتحمل اللام المسيح
طيب المسيج اتألم عشان يفدينا 
الست دي بتتألم عشان مين
فداء تاني يعني
الفداء كان مره واحده وبس ومش ها يتكرر تاني
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## tamav maria (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: صور ميرنا الاخرس التى يظهر على جسمها جراح&*



tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اولا ميرسى يامينو لتعب محبتك
> 
> بس انا اسفه انا مش مصدقه الكلام دا ولا مقتنعه بيه اولا الجرح اللى فى وشها دا جرح عادى خالص ممكن يحصل لاى حد بسبب اى صدمه او احتكاك بجدار خشن او اى حاجه
> وانا سألت اب اعترافى فى الموضوع دا واكدلى ان كل الكلام دا مش حقيقى حتى سورى فى الكلمه قالى دا عبط مننا احنا اننا مانصدق نسمع على اى اشاعه ونصدقها ونجرى وراها
> ...



انا موافقه علي كل كلامك ياتوتا
وهو ده راي بالظبط


----------

